# Massey-Ferguson 1533 4wd Pto



## hammerhead1964 (May 7, 2016)

May 6th 2016



My Pto will engage but it is chattering and sometimes will not engage or will release 
when an implement is attached to it. It just started yesterday while I was bush hogging
What gives? Any Suggestions?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Hammerhead,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

Do you remember hitting anything with the bush hog yesterday that really bogged the tractor down or made the bush hog jump radically? If so, you may have bent or twisted the PTO shaft. A bent or twisted shaft could cause the symptoms you describe.

On my old Ford tractor the PTO shaft pulls out, very simple, but I don't know about yours. That's a pretty new tractor. Independent PTO, whereas mine has a clutch driven system. Try to get a service manual for your tractor. CD's or downloads are the least expensive way to go. Check ebay or internet sources.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Ebay has a shop/repair manual for your tractor on DVD for cheap. Have a look.


----------

